# Como saber si una bocina sirve



## gerardo10 (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola que tal mi duda es como saber si una bocina se encuentra en buen estado, es decir que pruebas le tengo que hacer, ademas quiero preguntar tambien que significan y para que me sirven los datos que traen, por ejemplo 4 ohms a 5W.

Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 14, 2009)

Para probar si una bocina sirve, basta con poner un multímetro en la posicion de Medición de Resistencia, si marca un valor cercano al que indica la carcaza se encuentra en buen estado. Otra mas facil es conectando a sus bornes de conexión una batería de 1.5V, haciendo esto se debe de mover el cono de la bocina, indicando un buen estado, si no lo hace quiere decir que está quemada.

Necesitas una chapuzón del tema.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altoparlante

Saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 14, 2009)

Te muevo al foro de Audio elementos de salida (viene de Fuentes de alimentación)


----------

